# Small Wood Project



## Alaskaman (Mar 20, 2012)

*Impossible Nail trick puzzle*

This is a fun weekend project and great for gifts. Check it out. If you guys want the pdf plan for it e-mail me.


----------



## Alaskaman (Mar 20, 2012)

Alaskaman said:


> *Impossible Nail trick puzzle*
> 
> This is a fun weekend project and great for gifts. Check it out. If you guys want the pdf plan for it e-mail me.


Hello everyone!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Alaskaman said:


> *Impossible Nail trick puzzle*
> 
> This is a fun weekend project and great for gifts. Check it out. If you guys want the pdf plan for it e-mail me.


Austin, Nice presentation of this puzzle. Mine are much simpler. The best part I find with this puzzle is watching all the folks trying to solve it. 
Thanks for sharing the video. 
CtL


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Alaskaman said:


> *Impossible Nail trick puzzle*
> 
> This is a fun weekend project and great for gifts. Check it out. If you guys want the pdf plan for it e-mail me.


Wonderful design, thanks for sharing, glad to see the shop is being used


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Alaskaman said:


> *Impossible Nail trick puzzle*
> 
> This is a fun weekend project and great for gifts. Check it out. If you guys want the pdf plan for it e-mail me.


Cool puzzle - the cut you made at 1:29-1:30 doing miter guage cuts against the rip fence is a kick back risk - riving knife or not.

Cool puzzle - they have them at the kids science museum in Wichita 'Exploration Place' but the nails are loose with only the center nail set firm in the table.


----------



## Alaskaman (Mar 20, 2012)

*Folding Candle Holder We all Can Make!*

Folding Candle Holder Project
Hey Everyone tell me what you think of this new Small project we can do in a day for gifts for the holidays! I have PDF file of this project for those that would like it. Just email me at: [email protected]


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Alaskaman said:


> *Folding Candle Holder We all Can Make!*
> 
> Folding Candle Holder Project
> Hey Everyone tell me what you think of this new Small project we can do in a day for gifts for the holidays! I have PDF file of this project for those that would like it. Just email me at: [email protected]


Great plan, looks like can be finished to fit any decor


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Alaskaman said:


> *Folding Candle Holder We all Can Make!*
> 
> Folding Candle Holder Project
> Hey Everyone tell me what you think of this new Small project we can do in a day for gifts for the holidays! I have PDF file of this project for those that would like it. Just email me at: [email protected]


Certainly one of the better projects I've seen. Now I've gotta get on it.
Bill


----------



## chrisperoni (Feb 2, 2013)

Alaskaman said:


> *Folding Candle Holder We all Can Make!*
> 
> Folding Candle Holder Project
> Hey Everyone tell me what you think of this new Small project we can do in a day for gifts for the holidays! I have PDF file of this project for those that would like it. Just email me at: [email protected]


Fantastic - I really want to give it a try.


----------



## Aburris1111 (Feb 5, 2014)

Alaskaman said:


> *Folding Candle Holder We all Can Make!*
> 
> Folding Candle Holder Project
> Hey Everyone tell me what you think of this new Small project we can do in a day for gifts for the holidays! I have PDF file of this project for those that would like it. Just email me at: [email protected]


Nice project. Simple and elegant.


----------



## Alaskaman (Mar 20, 2012)

*Impossilbe Arrow -Through- Heart Trick*

Fun Woodworking Project. Easy weekend woodworking Project. This is a fun woodworking trick that makes a neat gift or conversational piece. How to get a wood arrow, through a small hole in a wood heart. A great holiday gift. Free downloadable PDF plan on our website under Free Plans. Click Link below.










Watch the video on HOW TO DO THIS


----------



## mIps (Oct 10, 2012)

Alaskaman said:


> *Impossilbe Arrow -Through- Heart Trick*
> 
> Fun Woodworking Project. Easy weekend woodworking Project. This is a fun woodworking trick that makes a neat gift or conversational piece. How to get a wood arrow, through a small hole in a wood heart. A great holiday gift. Free downloadable PDF plan on our website under Free Plans. Click Link below.
> 
> ...


Neat project, but I must say I have serious shop envy. I think your shop might be bigger than my house.


----------



## quvia (Nov 1, 2013)

Alaskaman said:


> *Impossilbe Arrow -Through- Heart Trick*
> 
> Fun Woodworking Project. Easy weekend woodworking Project. This is a fun woodworking trick that makes a neat gift or conversational piece. How to get a wood arrow, through a small hole in a wood heart. A great holiday gift. Free downloadable PDF plan on our website under Free Plans. Click Link below.
> 
> ...


I like it. Off to make one today.


----------



## wallyginter1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Alaskaman said:


> *Impossilbe Arrow -Through- Heart Trick*
> 
> Fun Woodworking Project. Easy weekend woodworking Project. This is a fun woodworking trick that makes a neat gift or conversational piece. How to get a wood arrow, through a small hole in a wood heart. A great holiday gift. Free downloadable PDF plan on our website under Free Plans. Click Link below.
> 
> ...


where do you get purple heart


----------



## claude29 (Feb 3, 2021)

Alaskaman said:


> *Impossilbe Arrow -Through- Heart Trick*
> 
> Fun Woodworking Project. Easy weekend woodworking Project. This is a fun woodworking trick that makes a neat gift or conversational piece. How to get a wood arrow, through a small hole in a wood heart. A great holiday gift. Free downloadable PDF plan on our website under Free Plans. Click Link below.
> 
> ...


excellent 
Je n'arrive pas à télécharger le plan.
merci


----------



## Alaskaman (Mar 20, 2012)

*How To Make A Attitude Adjuster Hammer *

A simple woodworking project. Here is a Fun, Easy, Attitude Adjuster using wood from your backyard. Great for hanging in your living room, kitchen, computer room, or just giving it away as a fun gift. It is one of the most popular conversation pieces in our house. Everyone wants one. Be creative and name your hammer whatever you want. Enjoy! 
Share, Comment & Subscribe Thanks for watching!

New Video check it out! Click here


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

Alaskaman said:


> *How To Make A Attitude Adjuster Hammer *
> 
> A simple woodworking project. Here is a Fun, Easy, Attitude Adjuster using wood from your backyard. Great for hanging in your living room, kitchen, computer room, or just giving it away as a fun gift. It is one of the most popular conversation pieces in our house. Everyone wants one. Be creative and name your hammer whatever you want. Enjoy!
> Share, Comment & Subscribe Thanks for watching!
> ...


great hammer and video austin.i need to try to find some wood nd make one to keep my wife on the straight and narrow.lol.thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Alaskaman said:


> *How To Make A Attitude Adjuster Hammer *
> 
> A simple woodworking project. Here is a Fun, Easy, Attitude Adjuster using wood from your backyard. Great for hanging in your living room, kitchen, computer room, or just giving it away as a fun gift. It is one of the most popular conversation pieces in our house. Everyone wants one. Be creative and name your hammer whatever you want. Enjoy!
> Share, Comment & Subscribe Thanks for watching!
> ...


That will make a few adjustments rather nicely.


----------



## Alaskaman (Mar 20, 2012)

*Pyramid Puzzle!*

A Great Weekend woodworking Project! The Wood Pyramid Puzzle Try this one one you will get all kinds of people trying to figure out this Mind Blower!!!
Check out this video you will love it!
Mess with your friend this weekend and see if they can build this during the super bowl!
CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO AND SEE!!!


----------



## GeneR (Feb 3, 2013)

Alaskaman said:


> *Pyramid Puzzle!*
> 
> A Great Weekend woodworking Project! The Wood Pyramid Puzzle Try this one one you will get all kinds of people trying to figure out this Mind Blower!!!
> Check out this video you will love it!
> ...


Truely another great and imaginative project. Keep the great ideas coming.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Alaskaman said:


> *Pyramid Puzzle!*
> 
> A Great Weekend woodworking Project! The Wood Pyramid Puzzle Try this one one you will get all kinds of people trying to figure out this Mind Blower!!!
> Check out this video you will love it!
> ...


I built a small one a while ago. Its funny, some people can get it in 5 seconds, while most people take a least a minute.


----------



## Alaskaman (Mar 20, 2012)

Alaskaman said:


> *Pyramid Puzzle!*
> 
> A Great Weekend woodworking Project! The Wood Pyramid Puzzle Try this one one you will get all kinds of people trying to figure out this Mind Blower!!!
> Check out this video you will love it!
> ...


Yes I know what you mean! My little girl got it in about 2min and adults can't get it its funny.


----------



## Aburris1111 (Feb 5, 2014)

Alaskaman said:


> *Pyramid Puzzle!*
> 
> A Great Weekend woodworking Project! The Wood Pyramid Puzzle Try this one one you will get all kinds of people trying to figure out this Mind Blower!!!
> Check out this video you will love it!
> ...


Cool project! I love a good puzzle.


----------

